# Verkaufe Wago 841 Ethernet



## lorenz2512 (26 Oktober 2008)

verkaufe eine wago 841, fw15, nur zum testen gebraucht, ovp vorhanden.
Preisvorstellung: 250€ inclusive Versand , bei interesse kann ich das auch komplett abgeben, soft, e/a karten.


----------



## nade (26 Oktober 2008)

also dann gib mal an, wieviele und welche E/A Module du hast.
Und eben welche Preisvostellung bei komplett.
Bin mom etwas am Spielen mit Gebäudeautomation, bzw spiele mit dem Gedanken das elterliche Haus umzurüsten.


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Oktober 2008)

hallo,
@ nade: hast post.


----------



## gravieren (27 Oktober 2008)

Bekomme ich auch Post  ?


----------

